# Thoughts on my buck?



## WyTX1313 (Aug 13, 2021)

Mini Nubian buck, 4 months old. Polled with (what I think are) moonspots. This was a candid shot but I thought his stance was decent. I’m very new to goats and learning about goat conformation. Any info / feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I don't know much about Nubians, but IMO he looks really NICE!!!  I have always loved Nubians and their big floppy ears!! I hope you get more advice from someone who is more familiar with the breed! And by the way, welcome to TGS!! Everyone here is amazing and super helpful!! 🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm not great at breaking down conformation, I just know what I like looking at.  He's nice, from what I can see. Of course, he will change as he grows. His color is so striking! Does he have nice width? That's something I can't tell from the photo.


----------



## WyTX1313 (Aug 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I don't know much about Nubians, but IMO he looks really NICE!!!  I have always loved Nubians and their big floppy ears!! I hope you get more advice from someone who is more familiar with the breed! And by the way, welcome to TGS!! Everyone here is amazing and super helpful!! 🥰


Thank you so much! I’ve been reading here for awhile and decided to finally join in!


----------



## WyTX1313 (Aug 13, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I'm not great at breaking down conformation, I just know what I like looking at.  He's nice, from what I can see. Of course, he will change as he grows. His color is so striking! Does he have nice width? That's something I can't tell from the photo.


Thank you! I love his coloring. The moonspots have been more noticeable as he grows! 
I think he has a pretty good width - will try to take more photos later today of him. Is that best judged from the front or back?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

WyTX1313 said:


> Thank you so much! I’ve been reading here for awhile and decided to finally join in!


You're welcome!! I too recently joined after being after being a "long time lurker" of four years!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think he looks well put together! He has a nicely level topline. It's hard to tell completely, but I think he has pretty strong pasterns, nice rear leg angulation. and good brisket extension. I don't see any glaring faults, but I'm no expert!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg!! I love him!!! Such a pretty boy!!! I love nubians, my male nubian Jasper is a big sweetheart! I absolutely love their temperament, sooo sweet!


----------



## WyTX1313 (Aug 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Omg!! I love him!!! Such a pretty boy!!! I love nubians, my male nubian Jasper is a big sweetheart! I absolutely love their temperament, sooo sweet!


Thank you! He is so sweet and was a bottle baby so is super friendly.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Handsome dude! Do you know how much he weighs right now? Very striking pattern. Do you know how many generations of Nubian /Nigerian cross behind him? I'm guessing quite a few because they have the head type corrected back to Nubian! More photos would be great, it looks like his rump is quite short but otherwise no flaws stick out to me. Does he have clean teats with no spurs or extras? Any split in the testicles?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

WyTX1313 said:


> Thank you! I love his coloring. The moonspots have been more noticeable as he grows!
> I think he has a pretty good width - will try to take more photos later today of him. Is that best judged from the front or back?


If you felt like it, you could do photos of both front and back. You want a good back end, so that his daughters will have the conformation for easy kiddings and plenty of space for a good udder.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Do you know how many generations of Nubian /Nigerian cross behind him? I'm guessing quite a few because they have the head type corrected back to Nubian!


He could still be F1. I've owned and bred some that are mini buck to standard doe and they have perfect breed character from the get-go. 

OP - I would check additional pick like said from the rear and from the front. You want him to have good width. I'd also ask for pics of his dam's udder. It's wise(in dairy goats) to base your buck more so off the dam and grandam in his line. You don't want to breed in bad udder traits into your herd.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi there! Welcome to TGS! Yes @Jubillee , @SalteyLove ,@happybleats ..they know tons about dairy! So does @Caileigh Jane Smith & @MellonFriend ! They have some beauties! I have meat goats, but I like learning about any & all goats. Glad you are here. I think your Buckling is beautiful! Love his ears & color pattern!


----------



## WyTX1313 (Aug 13, 2021)

SalteyLove said:


> Handsome dude! Do you know how much he weighs right now? Very striking pattern. Do you know how many generations of Nubian /Nigerian cross behind him? I'm guessing quite a few because they have the head type corrected back to Nubian! More photos would be great, it looks like his rump is quite short but otherwise no flaws stick out to me. Does he have clean teats with no spurs or extras? Any split in the testicles?


I think he’s a bit big for a mini Nubian - about 60 lbs currently. There are several generations of crosses behind him - to be honest his breeder wasn’t the most organized and he isn’t registered so I’m not certain but I know at least two because I saw his dam and grand-dam and they were both mini Nubians with all appropriate mini Nubian breed characteristics.
Do you have any tips on how to judge rump length? I’m not sure where I should be “starting” on the back if that makes sense.
Teats are good with no Spurs. There isn’t a noticeable split in the testicles I don’t believe, although to be fair I’m not sure I’ve looked too closely. Is that something I want to be seeing?

I’ll definitely upload some more photos! I find all of this fascinating


----------



## WyTX1313 (Aug 13, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> He could still be F1. I've owned and bred some that are mini buck to standard doe and they have perfect breed character from the get-go.
> 
> OP - I would check additional pick like said from the rear and from the front. You want him to have good width. I'd also ask for pics of his dam's udder. It's wise(in dairy goats) to base your buck more so off the dam and grandam in his line. You don't want to breed in bad udder traits into your herd.


This is super helpful, thank you! I have a beautiful registered Nubian doe from good milking lines and was considering using him as a buck in the future, but didn’t know much (anything?) about conformation when I purchased him. I mostly looked at coloring which I know is a rookie move. 
I didn’t get a photo of his dam’s udder but did get to see her and it looked very nice with good attachments and ligaments based on my very limited knowledge. I’ll see if I can get a picture!


----------



## WyTX1313 (Aug 13, 2021)

Here’s a photo from behind as requested! (Candid, again).


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Roughly, this would be the length and steepness of the rump. Generally we don't want it to be very steep and you want medium length. It has to do with birthing ease, pelvic shape of the does, etc. 










Split at the bottom of the testicles is undesirable, his look fine.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hi there! Welcome to TGS! Yes @Jubillee , @SalteyLove ,@happybleats ..they know tons about dairy! So does @Caileigh Jane Smith & @MellonFriend ! They have some beauties! I have meat goats, but I like learning about any & all goats. Glad you are here. I think your Buckling is beautiful! Love his ears & color pattern!


I'm not getting alerts when people tag me right now for some reason. 🤨

Thanks for the compliment Moers! 😊

I'd like to see a bit more width, and his escutcheon is very pointed which is a negative.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

My knowledge is still pretty limited here, so don’t take anything I say too seriously, lol. I agree with SalteyLove - I think his rump is on the short end. And I agree with Mellon - he’s a bit narrow in the rear. But he seems to have a nice straight back, which is desirable, and very good Nubian breed character in the face and ears. I love his coloring. How’s his personality? They tend to pass that on also.

He seems a bit big for a Mini Nubian, but since you’re planning to breed him to a Nubian and not a Mini, you should be fine there. Can you find out what kind of producer his dam was? That’s a big factor if you’re interested in milk. I chose my current buck over his half brother purely for his personality and his dam’s milk line. I think his brother had better conformation, but sometimes you have to pick and choose what’s most important to you. For me, I think if there are no glaring flaws, and his personality and milking genes are good, and you like him, then he’s a good start!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

It will be interesting to see how he matures. My yearling buck was very wide as a baby, got kinda weird and spindly looking during the teenage phase, and is now starting to fill out again.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Of course, you always want to breed up if possible, but everyone has to start somewhere. I think your buckling looks as good or better than my first buck.


----------

